# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  المدارس الفنية التشكيلية

## هيثم الفقى

المدارس الفنية
مفهوم الفن :
من الصعب أن نعرّف الفن تعريفاً واضحاً ونهائياً طالما أنه يوجد مدارس فنية كثيرة كل منها تقدم لنا رؤيتها الخاصة للفن مثل الرومانتيكية والواقعية والطبيعية والتعبيرية والانطباعية والرمزية والواقعية الاشتراكية ، فهناك وجهات نظر مختلفة تؤثر على تعريف الفن . الفنانون الذين ينهلون من الواقع يعتبرون الفن وسيلة للتعبير عن الواقع، والحلم بتغييره، بينما نجد آخرين مثل أصحاب نظرية الفن للفن يعتبرون الفن حالة إبداعية تتعلق بالفنان فقط ، وبراعته في أدواته الفنية ، ولا علاقة له بالواقع . 
إن كلمة فن شاملة تعبر عن الحالة الإبداعية في كافة المجالات مثل الأدب والرسم والنحت والدراما والموسيقى والغناء والرقص . ويشكل الفن حالة توازن للإنسان في عالمنا القلق المرعب ، وهو يذكر الإنسان بهمومه من خلال بدائل أخرى ، وينسيه همومه من خلال خلق عوالم جديدة غنية تضفي على حياته معنى ، فحين نرى مثلاً في أي عمل درامي شخصاً يفشل في حياته نحس بالعزاء لأننا نرى غيرنا يفشل أيضا كما نفشل نحن ، وحين نتعاطف معه أو نبكي لألمه نصل إلى حالة من الراحة النفسية والتطهير من آلامنا الخاصة ، وحين نرى شخصاً ينجح نتخيل أنفسنا في وضعه ونشعر بالفرح والغبطة ، وحالات العنف تنفس عن العنف والتوتر في أعماقنا ، حين يقتل بطل شرير نتخيل أنفسنا قد قتلنا كل الأشرار الذين ينغصون حياتنا في هذا العالم .
تعريف الفن التشكيلي: هو كل شيء يؤخذ من الواقع . ويصاغ بصياغة جديدة . أي يشكل تشكيلاً جديداً. وهذا ما نطلق عليه كلمة ( التشكيل ) .
والتشكيلي : هو الفنان الباحث الذي يقوم بصياغة الأشكال آخذاً مفرداته من محيطه ولكل إنسان رأياه ونهجه، لذا تعددت المعالجات بهذه المواضيع ، مما اضطر الباحثون في مجالات العطاء الفني أن يضعوا هذه الانتاجات تحت إطار ( المدارس الفنية ).- -مقال موجز بقلم الفنان التشكيلي.

-المدرسة الانطباعية:



قامت على يد جماعة من الفرنسيين تمردوا على التقليد المتعارف عليه في الرسم عام 1870م، وابتعدوا عن رسم الصور الواقعية جداً، واتجهوا إلى رسم اللوحات التي يعتبر العامل الرئيسي فيها كل من الضوء وضربات الفرشاة القوية والألوان الزاهية، ويعتبر "مونيه" رائد الانطباعية وأول من مارس هذا الاسلوب في الرسم
في هذه المدرسة أي ( الانطباعية ) حمل الفنان مرسمه وخرج للطبيعة وتخلى عن المراسم والغرف المغلقة 
كان هناك ما يسمى بالرصد لتلك الحالة المتجلية في الهواء الطلق . ليضفي الفنان على عنصر المشهد الماثل أمامه حالة حسية انطباعية لها علاقة مباشرة مع إحساسه بالمشهد بطريقة حسية سميت بالانطباعية. وقد تميز أعمال الانطباعيين ومنهم الفرنسيين خاصة بتركيز الفنان على عنصري الظل والنور.
وهنا برز أعلام لتلك المدرسة أمثال الفنانين : ادوار مانيه – سيزان – ادغار ديغا – رينوار – كلود مونيه.
الفن الانطباعي في الجزائر 
وكانت محصلـة هذه الجهود قد تمثلت ببروز فنانين مشاهير ذوي مدارس متميزة أثروا الحركة الفنيـة الجزائرية بمجموعات مهمة من التحف التشكيلية التراثية. وقـد تكـون أبـرز سمات الفن الانطبـاعي في التشكيل الجزائري هي تلك التي يتضح فيها الارتباط الوثيق والتناسق البنائي بين فن كتابة الخط وأبعاد الزخرفة الهندسية. ولعل من الخطأ التصور إن المدارس التشكيلية الجزائرية هي امتداد لنظيراتها المشرقية العربية أو الإسلامية، لأن المشاهد المتمعن في انتاجاتها سرعان ما يقع على تميزها الذي فـرضته ظروف المنطقة وإيحاءاتها ومدلولاتها. وعلى الرغم من التركيـز على الجانب الانتمائي في الفن التشكيلي الجزائري فإن الفنانين لم يكـونوا متحجـرين وصادين عن التأثر بالمدارس الفنيـة الغربية وأساليبها في التعبير الانطباعي. ولقد سعى العديد منهم إلى توظيف هذا التزاوج بين المدرستين لتجـديد الدم الذي كـان يجري بحيوية في عروق الحركة الفنية الجزائرية.. 
ضمن هـذه البيئة من التمسك بالأصل والتراث، والانفتاح المقنن على الغرب ترعـرع العديد من الفنانين التشكيليين الجزائريين 
-ما بعد الانطباعية : أو ( الانطباعية الجديدة )

بدأت في ألمانيا قبل الحرب العالمية الأولى، تقوم على استعمال الألوان القوية والمتناقضة والخطوط الحادة في الرسم وتصوير المشاعر والحالات النفسية، ومن رواد هذه المدرسة "فان جوخ" و "بول جوجان"، البعض استبدال الواقع بالخيال في هذا النوع.
وهي حصيلة المدرسة الانطباعية وما قبلها ، لكن بأسلوب جديد وفن حديث ، وهنا كان لا بد أن 
ينعكس الإحساس بعدم الرضي الذي ساور الرسامين الانطباعيين كافة في ثمانينات القرن التاسع عشر على الفنانين الذين جاؤوا من بعدهم أمثال ( فان كوغ وبول غوغان ) .
وهذه المدرسة تمثل المرحلة الأخيرة من الانطباعية ، كونها لم تعد في نظر فناني ما بعد الانطباعية تلاءم روح العصر وتولد القناعة لديهم ، إن شيئاً جوهرياً أكثر أصالة وعمقاً ينبغي أن يحل مكانه .
فمثلاً : فان كوغ وهو فنان هولندي عاش ما بين عام 1853- 1890 تميز:
ببساطة التكوين مع النزوع إلى التناسق بألوان عالية النغمة بضربات فرشات متوترة الشدة فكان
يرسم في الطبيعة حيث أدرك الشمس والظل فرسمهما ولم يسبق لرسام أن ترك آثار فرشاته على سطح القماش في ذلك الوقت.
من أعماله : البساتين – أكوام القش – الحصاد - البيت الأصفر – في المقهى – غرفة النوم – باحة السجن....الخ.
-المدرسة الرمزية :
وهي ترميز الأشياء من خلال اللون، وترميز الوضعية للحالة أيضاً .
كما في أعمال الفنان روزيتي فقد جرب الرمزية من خلال لوحة ( بياتريس المقدسة ) . وهي لوحة تذكارية رسمها لوفاة زوجته وكان هدفه الاحتواء الرمزي لوفاة بياتريس في اللوحة ترى فيها لحظة صعود بياتريس الى السماء . وكأنها في غيبوبة وكان لكل لون استعمله روزيتي معناه الواضح في الترميز
أهم فناني الرمزية : جيمس وسلر – دانتي روزيتي – شافان – غوستاف مورو.

-المدرسة التعبيرية :
نشأت التعبيرية في ألمانيا 1910
وفكرة التعبيرية في الأساس هي أن الفن ينبغي أن لا يتقيد بتسجيل الانطباعات المرئية بل عليه أن يعبر 
عن التجارب العاطفية والقيم الروحية . وهناك فنان ألماني اشتهر بالتعبيرية في بدايته هو الفنان هنري ماتيس 1869- 1954 فقد أعلن ماتيس بقوله : التعبير هو ما أهدفه قبل كل شئ . فأنا لايمكنني الفصل بين الإحساس الذي أكنه للحياة وبين طريقي في التعبير عنه .
أهم فناني هذه المدرسة : هنري ماتيس – هنري روسو – أميل نولده – بيكاسو.

المدرسة التكعيبية 

المدرسة التكعيبية هي ذلك الأتجاه الفني الذي أتخذ من الأشكال الهندسية أساسا لبناء العمل الفني إذا قامت هذه المدرسة على الأعتقاد بنظرية التبلور التعدينية التي تعتبر الهندسة أصولا للأجسام . أعتمدت التكعيبية الخط الهندسي أساسا لكل شكل كما ذكرنا فاستخدم فنانوها الخط المستقيم و الخط المنحني ، فكانت الأشكال فيها اما أسطوانيه أو كرويه ، وكذلك ظهر المربع والأشكال الهندسية المسطحة في المساحات التي تحيط بالموضوع ، وتنوعت المساحات الهندسية في الأشكال تبعا لتنوع الخطوط والأشكال واتجاهاتها المختلفة ، لقد كان سيزان المهد الأول للأتجاه التكعيبي ، ولكن الدعامة الرئيسية هو الفنان ( بابلو بيكاسو ) لاستمراره في تبينها وتطويرها مدة طويلة من الزمن . 

كان هدف التكعيبية ليس التركيز على الأشياء ، وإنما على أشكالها المستقلة التي حددت بخطوط هندسية صارمة ، فقد أعتقد التكعيبيون أنهم جعلوا من الأشياء المرئية ومن الواقع شكلا فنيا ، كانت بداية هذه الحركة المرحلة التي بدأها الفنان سيزان بين عامي 1907/1909 وتعتبر المرحلة الأولى من التكعيبية والمرحلة الثانية هي المرحلة التكعيبية التحليلية ، ويقصد بها تحليل الأشكال في الطبيعة وإعادة بناءها بطريقة جديدة وقد بدأت هذه المرحلة عام 1910 / 1912 م إذ حلل الفنان فيها أشكاله بدقة ، وأظهر اجزاء الأشكال باسلوب تكعيبي . 

-المدرسة الدادائية: 
ولدت الدادائية في عام 1916. ومبتكرها هو الشاعر الروماني ( تريستان تازارا ) .
حيث قال : أن الدادائية لا تعني شيئا .
والدادائية تمثل بالفن حالة رفض لفترة البلشفية الألمانية ، لذلك لم تدم طويلاُ حيث انتشرت بين عامي 1918 – 1920 من ألمانيا
كان هناك فنان اسمه شفيترز لجأ إلى الأرصفة وإلى صناديق القمامة وإلى كل ما يخدم غرضه لعمل قطعة فنية من سائر المهملات القديمة في عمل ( الكولاج ) .
تعامل شفيترز مع هذه البقايا بحنان منتقياً إياه لخواصها المظهرية - شكلاً ولوناً ونسيجاً ...لكن دون أن يخفي هويتها الأصلية مطلقاً .
وكان أكثر الفنانين شأناً وصلة بهذه المدرسة ( زيوريخ هانز و جان أرب ) .

- المدرسة السوريالية :
انبثقت السوريالية بفضل اطلاع الشاعر آندريه بريتون على أفكار الفيلسوف فرويد بين العقل والخيال وبين الوعي واللاوعي.
استحدثت السوريالية بسطوة الأحلام وبتلاعب الفكر الحر.
ورسم السوريالية هي نصف استعادة للذاكرة ونصف حلم مع حرية تامة في الصورة التلقائية . 
من أهم السورياليين : خوان ميرو- آرب- آيرنست .

-المدرسة التجريدية :
وهو تجريد كل ما هو محيط بنا عن واقعه ، وإعادة صياغته برؤية فنية جديدة يتجلى فيها حس الفنان باللون والحركة والخيال .
وكل الفنانين الذين عالجوا الانطباعية والتعبيرية والرمزية نراهم غالباً ما ينتهوا بأعمال فنية تجريدية ، 
وحالة المدرسة التجريدية متقدمة بالفن في وقتنا الحالي 
مقولة لـ بول غوغان: الفن تجريد استخلصه من الطبيعة بالتأمل فيها وأمعن التفكير جيداً بالخلق الناجم عن ذلك.
أهم الفنانين التجريديين : خوان ميرو- كاندنسكي- بيت موندريان- -

- المدرسة الوحشية :
نزعة مضادة للكلاسيكية. وقد نشات حين قام مجموعة من الفنانين في فرنسا ينادون بالحرية المطلقة . والبعد التام عن المحاكاة في اي صورة من صورها حتى تتاح الفرصة امام الفنان للتعبير الحر الذي لا يعرف قيدا ولا شرطا وكان من نتيجة ذلك ان اتجهت الانظار بالاعجاب والتقدير الى الفنون البدائية وفنون الاطفال.
ومن فناني هذه المدرسة "ماتيس" (1869-1954) الذي تاثر بالانطباعية ثم تاثر بسيزان .
اما التسمية فترجع الى صالون باريس عام 1904 حيث قام "ماتيس" و "فلامنك" بعرض اعمالهما.. وقد اطلق احد النقاد على القاعة التي عرضت فيها هذه الاعمال ، اسم (قاعة الوحوش) منبها الى استخدامهم الشرس للالوان ، ومشيرا الى طابع الشراسة في الوان لوحاتهم . وقد تحولت هذه التسمية الساخرة الى عنوان للمدرسة كلها.
ويعد "ماتيس" زعيم الحركة فهو الذي حدد اتجاهها في رفض المنظور ، واهمال التخطيط الذي يساند اللون باعتباره الحاكم بامره في الصورة ، ويجب الا تحده حدود او خطوط.
صالح أحمد الشامي ، الفن الإسلامي التزام وابتداع
وتهدف أساسا إلى إبراز اللون دون خجل ولا ضلال أو توهيمات.
- المدرسة "الكلاسيكية".. عبادة العقل! :
المدرسة "الكلاسيكية" هي التي عاصرت الثورة الفرنسية (1793م) وتبنت تلك المدرسة التعبير عن شعار الثورة الأشهر "العدل - الحرية - المساواة"، هكذا تقول عنها الكتب، لكن الأعمال الفنية الكلاسيكية نفسها تعكس مجموعة من القيم والمفاهيم، ربما لا تتوافق مع شعار الثورة الفرنسية الذي اتخذته المدرسة الكلاسيكية شعارًا لها. 
فمن خصائص الأعمال الفنية في هذه المدرسة أن يسود العقل حتى يصبح هو المعبود، وذلك على اعتبار أن غايتها القصوى تتمثل في تجسيد الجمال في جوهره الخالص المجرد، دون ترك أي بُعد للغيب أو الخيال في هذا التعبير الفني. 
فمثلاً تتميز أعمال المدرسة الكلاسيكية بتحويل صور الطبيعة إلى قيم زخرفية وأشكال هندسية، فالجمال فيها هو جمال هندسي يخضع لأحكام العقل لا الخيال. فهو جمال هندسي يستخدم الخطوط الحادة والبناء المحكم. 
أيضًا من خصائص المدرسة الكلاسيكية ازدراء اللون، فلا تجد في الأعمال الكلاسيكية تعبيرًا بمساحات لونية كبيرة أو علاقات لونية متداخلة، لكن تجد زخرفة مبنية أساسًا على الخط والتصميم الهندسي المحكم، وتوازن الكتلة مع فخامة التكوين. 
لذلك تبرز أهم عيوب المدرسة الكلاسيكية في إطارها الضيق الذي يحول كل أشكال التعبير إلى أشكال هندسية، وهو ما يتناقض مع حب التعبير عن الحياة النابضة في شتى صورها، كما يؤكد الفنانون الكلاسيكيون في أعمالهم بهذا الأسلوب الهندسي على إعلاء شأن العقل على حساب الروح والإحساس والخيال، وهو أمر قد يتناقض -ولو ظاهريًّا- مع شعار الثورة الفرنسية الذي كانت الكلاسيكية تعبيرًا حيًّا عنه، لكنه يتفق مع مضمون تلك الثورة وسلوكها الذي تبنى فكرة علمنة الدين وفصله عن الحياة وتحويله لعبادات فردية داخل أماكن العبادة، أما الحياة فيحكمها العقل وحده وتسانده المصلحة.. هكذا قالوا! 
أهم فنانيها 
ومن أشهر فناني هذه المدرسة المصور "جاك لويس دافيد" فقد كان من بين أعضاء محكمة الثورة التي قضت بالإعدام على الملك "لويس السادس عشر" فأصبح بعد ذلك مصور الثورة الرسمي، وقد تجلَّت النزعة الكلاسيكية في لوحة له تتسم بالرصانة ويتعلق موضوعها بواقعة وطنية من تاريخ الرومان وهي لوحة "يمين الإخوة هوراس".
وقد عمل دافيد على إحياء تقاليد الفن الروماني فقد كان التكوين في لوحاته يعتمد على قواعد هندسية صارمة؛ فكان الخط وليس اللون موضع اهتمامه، وقد أنشأ دافيد "أكاديمية الفنون" التي كانت ممثلاً للذوق الرسمي للثورة الفرنسية وحاربت جميع الحركات الفنية الجديدة. 
وبعد وفاة دافيد تولى تلميذه "جان دومينيك أنجر" زعامة الكلاسيكية في فرنسا وبالرغم من اتفاق أنجر مع المبدأ الكلاسيكي اتفاقًا تامًا في ازدراء اللون، والاعتماد على الخط والتصميم الهندسي المحكم، إلا أنه كان هناك اختلاف أساسي بينه وبين أستاذه؛ فقد كانت الهندسة عند دافيد هندسة "محسوبة" على حين أنها عند أنجر هندسة "محسوسة".
وكان الفنان الإسباني فرانسيسكو جويا معاصرًا لدافيد، وكان ثوريًا مثله، ولكنه كان نقيضه فبقدر ما كان دافيد متزمتًا في فنه يزدري التعبير عن المشاعر والأحاسيس، كان جويا يتخذ من الفن وسيلة للتعبير عن أعمق مشاعره الذاتية، وبقدر ما كان دافيد يعتمد على الهندسة والحساب والقواعد الصارمة كان فن جويا يعتمد على إلهام اللحظة؛ وهو ما يعني أن جويا كان يتململ من الكلاسيكية ويخرج في بعض الأحيان عن إطارها المادي.

- المدرسة الـزخـرفة.. الفن الرئيسي للحضارة :
في بعض جهات العالم الإسلامي كتركيا والهند وفارس استعملت في تزيين الكتب بعض المنمنمات التي تشخص بشراً أو حيواناً، أو التي تعرض بعض مشاهد الحياة اليومية، أو التي تصف الحروب، أو تكشف عن بعض الأوضاع الخاصة المعبرة بعمق عن طبيعة الحياة الاجتماعية والثقافية وعن التخيل الفردي والجماعي لعصر ما. 
وتشكل بعض تلك المنمنمات تحفًا فنية حقيقية، بل تعد دراستها استجلاء لأحد المظاهر الخاصة للإبداع الإسلامي. 
وانطلاقًا من القرن الهجري الثاني اكتملت الأشكال والقواعد الجمالية لفن المخطوطات الإسلامي، التي تتجلى في تصميم مضبوط؛ حيث تتحابك الخطوط في نظام يتعالى على الواقع، أما تنظيم هذه الغزارة الزخرفية فيماثل سمفونية تتشكل توليفتها من ثلاثة عناصر: 
- الـزخرفة الهندسية، - الزخرفة الكتــابية، - الزخارف النبــاتية 
وتمتزج هذه العناصر، إلى حد فائق من الكمال والبهاء، بعناصر أخرى كالتذهيب والتلوين مترجمة بذلك ما يختلج في أعماق الفنان ومعبرة عن الانفعال التقليدي للقارئ. 
وهكذا تنتظم هذه العناصر الثلاثة في ديناميكية، وحسب قواعد رياضية بحيث تتناسق وتملأ الأرضية بدقة بينما يوضع في الفراغات القليلة المتبقية الذهب والألوان التي تضفي جمالا خاصًّا على الرسم الأصلي. 
* الزخارف الهندسية :
يتكون هذا الصنف من الزخرفة من رسوم منبثقة عن أشكال أساسية متماثلة تتجمع فتشكل شبكة من الخطوط تبسط إشعاعها انطلاقًا من بؤر متعددة في نفس الوقت. وتتركب هذه العناصر الزخرفية انطلاقًا من دائرة مركزية تندرج بها في شكل متواز دقيق مربعات ومثلثات تتطابق فيما بينها لتشكل تشبيكات من المضلعات المثمنة والسداسية والنجمية وغيرها من الوجوه الهندسية التي تتداخل فيما بينها حسب نظام مرسوم. 
أما الدائرة المركزية التي وضعت في البداية فإنها تنمحي نهائيًّا أو جزئيًّا؛ لتوحي للمشاهد بأرضية مليئة بالرسوم وبلورية النظام. 
ويلاحظ أنه رغم التنوع الكبير في الموضوعات فإن بعضها يعود بكثرة، ويتعلق الأمر بالمضلعات المثمنة ذات الهيئة النجمية والمضلعات السداسية. 
ويتركب المضلع المثمن من مربعات تتطابق في تقاطع مستمر، فالمزخرف يخط في البداية دائرة يضع بداخلها مربعات تتقاطع خطوطها بزوايا 45 درجة، فيحدد عدد تلك المربعات الشكل المطلوب، وهكذا ففي حالة وضع مربعين يحصل على شكل من ثمانية أضلاع، أما حين يتعلق الأمر بثلاثة أو أربعة أو خمسة مربعات فإن المزخرف يحصل على أشكال نجمية لها ثماني أو اثنتا عشرة أو ست عشرة شعبة. وتتولد بالتالي عن تكرار المضلعات المثمنة أشكال هندسية متعددة الأضلاع. 
ونجد الأشكال الهندسية البسيطة كالمربع أو المثلث في كل الحالات، بحيث يحافظ عليها الرسام في كليتها أو يمحو بعض خطوطها، فيختفي الشكل المبدئي وتتكون بذلك عدد من المجموعات الهندسية، منها شبكة المربعات بالنسبة للمربع والأشكال المنبثقة عنه والشبكة المثلثة بالنسبة للمثلث المتساوي الأضلاع والمضلع الخماسي ومختلف التركيبات الناجمة عن اجتماع الأشكال الهندسية المتعددة الأضلاع. 
وتندمج مع العناصر المذكورة أشكال أخرى كالدوائر والخطوط اللولبية وغيرها بحيث ينتج عنها تشبيكات وزخارف غنية ومتنوعة، إلا أنها رغم تعقيدها الظاهر تظل من حيث بنيتها الرياضية خاضعة لرغبة وإرادة المزخرف، وهكذا فإن هذا النسيج، الذي يظهر وكأنه مستمر إلى ما لانهاية، يخلق في نظام الفضاء التشكيلي مجموعة من الخانات تجتاحها عن آخرها الكتابة أو رسوم الزهور والنباتات التي يحور المزخرف أشكالها الطبيعية. 
* الزخارف الكتابية :
يعد استعمال الخط العربي كأداة للزخرفة مسألة ضرورية لإنجاز أي عمل فني في مجال صناعة المخطوطات. وقد تطور هذا الخط ليبلغ درجة من الكمال جعلت منه العنصر الأساسي الذي يتمحور حوله الفن الإسلامي. 
ابتكر الخط العربي في البداية لمنح النص القرآني العظمة والجلال اللذين يليقان به، ثم أصبح فيما بعد الفن الرئيسي بين فنون الحضارة الإسلامية. 
إن مختلف أساليب الخط العربي وأنواعه بالرغم من خضوع كل واحد منها لقواعد صارمة فإنها تمتاز جميعها بتناسق بنائها. فمن خلال لعبة الخطوط الأفقية ونهايات الحروف القائمة والحلقات الجميلة، تنتج مختلف أساليب الخط العربي مفعولا تشكيليًّا مبنيًّا على الإيقاع والحركة اللذين تكثفهما وضعية الحروف، وهى تبدو في تلاحقها وكأنها أشخاص يسيرون في موكب جليل. 
توضع الكتابة فوق أرضية هندسية مزينة بتوريق تتشابك أوراقه وزهوره وسيقان نباتاته في رقة حول الحروف دون أن تغير معناها أو أن تختلط بها. بل إن تلك الحروف لا تحتفظ بوضوحها فحسب وإنما تنال بعدًا رمزيًّا أكثر عمقًا. 
* الزخارف النباتية :
يعرف هذا الصنف من الزخرفة عادة بالتوريق أو الأربيسك، ويتألف من رسوم لزهور ونباتات توضع حسب قواعد دقيقة ونمنمة متقنة على الرغم مما قد يظهر من تعقيد في خطوطها، ويتمثل الأربيسك في مجموعة من الأوراق المتموجة أو المنبسطة أو المستديرة أو المسننة، تتموج في كل الاتجاهات لتأخذ أشكالا متشابكة أو حلزونية، متسللة بين فجوات التشبيك الهندسي أو محيطة بالمدليات الكتابية. 
إن عمل الفنان يصل هنا إلى درجة من التحوير والتجريد للعناصر الطبيعية بحيث لا يحتفظ التوريق إلا بذكرى بعيدة عن النباتات الطبيعية التي استوحاها الفنان، ومن ثم يتألق كل هذا العالم النباتي حسب قوانين التعاقب والإيقاع بحيث يخلق لدى المشاهد إحساساً بالحركة التي يمتاز بها التوريق . 
ولا شك في أن أشكال الزخارف كثيرة إلا أنها تخضع في أغلبها لبنية أولية تأخذ صيغاً متعددة حسب رغبة المزخرف والأسلوب المعتمد في تزيين المخطوط ، وقد يقوم المزخرف في بعض الحالات بإنجاز الديكور النباتي انطلاقًا من رغبة شديدة في محاكاة الأشكال الطبيعية؛ فيتميز عمله بالابتعاد عن القواعد المعتادة وبحرية كبيرة في تجسيد العالم النباتي. 
- الخطوط والألوان والحركة : 
برع الفنانون المسلمون في مجال التنظيم المعقد للألوان، فخلقوا تركيبات لونية جديدة فأتت تتحدى الخيال في بهائها الذي يسر العين ويولد لدى المشاهد أعمق الأحاسيس والانفعالات. 
يضع المزخرف عادة الألوان والخطوط الذهبية عندما يكون قد أنجز الزخارف الهندسية والنباتية والكتابية، وليصل إلى ذلك فإنه يضع أولاً إطارًا أزرق رقيقًا بواسطة قلم مسنن الرأس، ثم يضيف إليه إطارًا أحمر من جهة الداخل بحيث تبقى فجوة طفيفة تفصل الإطارين، وهكذا يخلق نوعًا من النافذة نحيط من خلالها بمجموع الزخرفة. 
ولا جدال في أن المزخرف الإسلامي أتقن ببراعة متناهية قوانين مزج وتركيب الألوان، تلك الألوان التي يصنعها بمهارة فوق الصفحات بحيث تبدوا وكأنها تحاور بعضها البعض، بل إنه يخلق فيما بينها علاقات جديدة مبنية على قواعد لونية قوامها الكثافة والتعاقب والتضاد. 
وإذا كانت بعض الألوان تستعمل أكثر من غيرها فذلك راجع إلى كونها تعزز مفعول تعاقب التعابير الزخرفية، كما تخلق الجو التشكيلي الذي يبحث عنه واضعها. وهكذا فالأحمر والبرتقالي هما لونا النار والشمس يوحيان بمقولة الحرارة، بينما تدفع مختلف درجات اللونين الأخضر والأزرق إلى التفكير في النمو القمري البارد وتوحي بالتالي بفكرة البرودة، أما استعمال هذه الألوان الأربعة على صفحة واحدة يبين مفعول التعاقب الذي يستغله واضع الألوان بمهارة ليخلق انطلاقًا منه ديناميكية وتلألؤ الألوان. 
وهكذا يتجلى الاستعمال البارع للألوان وكأنه انبعاث للانطباع الفرح بالطبيعة التي يمتزج بروح الفنان المسلم 
منقول

----------

